# What can I do with pureed strawberries?



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I bought 3 lbs of strawberries today because they were buy one lb, get 2 free. I don't know what I was thinking. They are terrible, of course. But my strawberry fiend of a toddler doesn't understand the concept of eating seasonally!







So instead of letting them go to waste, I pureed them all. I'm thinking I'll freeze it and use it in recipes or add it to things. But what? I have some general ideas, like smoothies of course, but would love some other suggestions to keep in mind.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

If you have a dehydrator you can make fruit leather.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Pureed, you can use in place of water in any baked good recipe, or in place of about half the milk (muffins, pancakes, etc).

You can cook it down into a syrup or sauce for stirring into plain yogurt or over vanilla ice cream. You can even mix it w water or club soda for a festive drink.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
If you have a dehydrator you can make fruit leather.

YES!! My friend has one that we pass around. I didn't even think about fruit leather! I just made tons of applesauce, too. Perfect.

ETA: After a little googling it looks like I can easily do it in the oven, too.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Pour them over chocolate cheesecake of course


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

strawberry lemonade


----------



## penquinmom (Oct 20, 2005)

Freezer jam is really super easy and you can add just the amount of sweetener, even honey, that your family would like.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

What a yummy dilemma to have!! I would totally make jam and syrup. The syrup would be great for ice cream, pancakes, cheesecake, crêpes, shortcake, pound cake, (you get the point). You could freeze either into portions.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

Google strawberry maple smooch.


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe for when your kid's are older.. but one of my fondest memories of my moms was her frozen strawberry treats. She would get small square containers and fill them with puree, sugar, chopped strawberries. She would freeze them, give me a spoon and I'd scraped strawberry shavings with the spoon and eat! there was something about methodically scraping the iced strawberries that was fun. She did let them thaw a little first though. So good.


----------

